# Homemade tools for lathe and mill



## jirik92 (Mar 13, 2010)

Here are many my usefull tools for machinist. All drawings are free :
tailstock clamp, quick change toolpost - http://www.steamer.cz/dil_s1.html
knurl, ball tool etc. - http://www.steamer.cz/dil_s2.html
die head MK2, boring spindle MK2, cooling of cutting - http://www.steamer.cz/dil_f1.html
bending machine - http://www.steamer.cz/dil_ohy.html
slip roll - http://www.steamer.cz/dil_zak.html
rivet embossing tool - http://www.steamer.cz/dil_dul.html


----------



## ksouers (Mar 13, 2010)

Jirik,
Welcome to HMEM. You might want to consider a post in the "Welcome" forum and tell us a bit about yourself.

Nice tools on your web site. You do good work.
Brass must be cheap in the Czech Republic ;D


----------



## vlmarshall (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


You have a nice website, with lots to look at, thanks for sharing it. ;D


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum jirik92

Yes please post something about yourself in the Welcome thread.
I liked your tailstock clamp.


----------



## vlmarshall (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.steamer.cz/pics/mod/angl05.jpg

Drool, drool. :bow:


----------



## jirik92 (Mar 13, 2010)

Vernon - http://www.steamer.cz/pics/mod/angl05.jpg is'not mine. Ii is my friend. My locos are Topsy (I bought it from England):







and Solingen is my last homemade finished loco (http://www.steamer.cz/mod2_sol.html). I finish it in December. It's my precious, glum!


----------



## vlmarshall (Mar 16, 2010)

jirik92  said:
			
		

> Vernon - http://www.steamer.cz/pics/mod/angl05.jpg is'not mine. Ii is my friend. My locos are Topsy (I bought it from England) and Solingen is my last homemade finished loco (http://www.steamer.cz/mod2_sol.html). I finish it in December. It's my precious, glum!


Two VERY nice-looking locomotives, thank you for sharing them!


----------

